# What does a 71 kodiak magnum and a Black Bear WARF bow have in common?



## Badddwithabow (Dec 10, 2014)

They are both mine!!!! By far the best week I've had in a while! Please take a second to read... really blows me away how awesome this group of folks is....

Ok let me try to verbalize this... I don't know what I've done to be treated this way but wow! First off I started this bow season hunting with my granddads 73 pearson cougar... I know doesn't sound like much but I have a special bond with it. Well opening weekend my lil man inadvertantly puts a wicked limb twist in it, frantically I'm searching for a bow to salvage my season. A friend of mine Jeff Hampton﻿ replies and says he has one I can shoot, we make arrangements and I pick it up. Its a black bear WARF bow! We developed a bond very very quickly and it shoots right where I want it to, and to date it is probably the best bow I have shot. Well3 days later I harvest a beautiful piebald doe with it! I'm on cloud nine and have been all year! 

I have been busy with other things no big deal then out of the blue I get given a BEAUTIFUL '71 Bear Kodiak Magnum. All bc Harrison Couch﻿ had a friend that passed and wanted his friends bow to be hunted with! WHEW talk about pressure.... lol but I will do my best to fill a tag with it for sure! 

Now a day after that I figure it is time to return Mr. Hampton's bow. I message him to tell him I will drop it off one day this week to which he replied. "You did good with it. If you like it, keep the bow, and Merry Christmas." WAAIT whaaat did I just read? I replied are you kidding me to which he says "I would be proud"! HOLY SMOKES! 

So from the start of season with no bow to shoot to now being given 2 of the sweetest bows ever. I sit here completely speachless and stunned. I have said it before and I will tell anyone that will listen the men and women that make up the trad world are 2nd to none! Looking back on it... i don't know that Jeff ever intended on getting that bow back. I won't ever know but I do know this won't be forgotten and will be paid forward when I see the oppurtunity! And the fact that Harrison intrusted me with a buddy's bow that is no longer here means a lot to me. WOW Merry Christmas to me. I am fine with just what I have recieved and if you ask me it's probably more than i deserve! Thank you again Jeff and Harrison


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Dec 10, 2014)

When you hang out with good folks you meet more good folks. What more can you say about the Traditional community.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Dec 10, 2014)

Yep, a lot of fine folks in our group here. I haven't met one person yet that I don't like.


----------



## Todd Cook (Dec 10, 2014)

I've thought many times about what makes the trad community so special. Without question the most giving, good hearted folks I've been around.


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 10, 2014)

yep, that's what it's all about. Fine people for sure.


----------



## Al33 (Dec 11, 2014)

That's awesome Brandon and now you have a bow for deer and one for turkey. Jeff Hampton is a generous soul for sure who has encouraged many to pursue this wonderful sport with his gifts of bows, arrows, time, and more. We are blessed beyond measure with a lot of generous souls in our trad archery community!


----------



## robert carter (Dec 11, 2014)

Yep..Good folks here. RC


----------



## oldfella1962 (Dec 11, 2014)

What is a WARF bow?


----------



## Badddwithabow (Dec 11, 2014)

Old compound riser fitted with adapters to accept ilf limbs


----------



## SELFBOW (Dec 11, 2014)

Al33 said:


> That's awesome Brandon and now you have a bow for deer and one for turkey. Jeff Hampton is a generous soul for sure who has encouraged many to pursue this wonderful sport with his gifts of bows, arrows, time, and more. We are blessed beyond measure with a lot of generous souls in our trad archery community!



Al I know a few that like to give YOU a Hard Time ....real generous w it to.....


----------



## Jake Allen (Dec 11, 2014)

Awesome Brandon; I hope both bows serve you well brother! You are welcome.





oldfella1962 said:


> What is a WARF bow?



This particular one is a old Blackbear Compound riser. I removed all of the wheelie stuff and pitched it. I fitted adaptor plates I mcahined from .25" thick aluminum bar into each pocket. These plates use the existing tiller bolts from the compound limbs, and also have a cut in dovetailed slot that allows the fittings on the ends of any ILF style limb to fit to the plates.
This makes a really good shooting bow, and has quite a bit of tiller, and poundage adjustments.

WARF, stands for nothing. One of the guys making the first conversions kept hearing he needed to name the risers, and WARF was his dog's name. (Or so I have been told).


----------



## The Fever (Dec 11, 2014)

This trad community is second to none. I don't belong yet but soon I will. I can understand your attachment to the Pearson. My adopted grandfather gave me his, a leather quiver, and five dozen arrows he hand painted and made. If I stick a deer with a bow this year it goes in his honor as he past away a few months ago. I find myself fondling that bow every time I am in the study. These bows seem to hold the story of their owner so much better than a compound does. Congrats man. People are great and they bless others who pass it along. Never forget to pass it on. I was just given access to hunt some  private land with a bunch of deer on it. Might have saved my season.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Dec 11, 2014)

Brother....
Not a finer bunch of folks any where.  Been bow only for several now. Best hunting of my life by far. Look forward to having you with us!


----------



## Badddwithabow (Dec 12, 2014)

Thanks guys lo think you got the fever now wait until bury feathers deep in your first traditional deer..... it's a game changer


----------

